# Godzilla in the bass pond



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

My crew is in the process of a housepainting job on one of the rentals that backs up on the landlocked, brackish pond that everybody drives by between FoodLion and the Post Office in Avon. Many times I have seen bass wizards trying their luck, wondering what the hell is wrong with the surf? So we are setting up to paint one wall and my roof squirrel is telling me this tale about there being flounder, spot and drum in the fresh water pond. I'm like yeah right. I come back from running errands and my guys are saying they have seen this huge fish in the pond. We actually have a great 3rd story view when the sun is right. I"m sure my guys are shi**ing me but I'm saying to myself man that would be cool, A huge drum in the pond. From the rooftop I can see the smallies that people try to catch, also saw some big bluegills, sandwich size or larger. Also saw turtles, but you expect them. 
What I did not expect was the mother drumfish, I saw it today from the roof. Just cruising under the surface. Every bit of 20 lbs. Maybe 35 or 37 inches. I couldn't believe it Godzilla in the Kinnakeet Shores bass pond. Go Figure.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You sure it was a drum and not a big old carp? They would look similar from that far away.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

No not positive, but trying to think how something like either of these could get in to a closed pond. Carp is a possibility, but this fish was not scrunge sucking, it was on patrol. The case could be made for hurricane overwash etc. that would put soundside species in direct contact with a closed pond In fact Kinnakeets southern ponds are tidal if I'm not mistaken. The one against Highway 12 is the only closed unit. Overwash?, Somebody released a live one?, Who knows.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Drum*

If you think there are Smallmouth Bass in Avon then you most likely can't tell a Drum from a Carp either.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Whatever kind of bass they are dog.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I really don't know anything about that lake, but my guess would be carp. I know the Perquimans River is a good ways from there, but we had some MONSTER carp in that river!! Used to piss me off while catfishing at night behind the house. I'd think it was a real nice cat, just to see a pos gigantic carp!!LOL But as I said, I don't know anything about that lake.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Its not even a lake, its a puddle. I didnt hang this up so you guys could take potshots at it. You know what , where is Drumdum? Will you straighten these fools out about what is in the brackish pond that lines the road in Avon. Tell them how many bass are actually in there[what ever kind they are]. Remember I didn't believe it either until I saw it at about 2:00 PM this afternoon. Remember this is not a true fresh water environment. Avons elevation is like 4 feet. So any landlocked pond is taking salt water through ther sand at all times and any tides. Is it not conceivable that salt water fish could in fact live in this little man made puddle?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe it's one of those Japanese carp (Coy fish, I think) that people buy to put in garden ponds. I have heard that they will get really large. I know the ones at Barefoot Landing in Myrtle Beach have gotten pretty big.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Grass carp...buy 'em 8" long to keep the grasses in check...they get HUGE.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I personally dont know what kind of fish are in taht pond. One lesson I learned through fatherhood is dont be an ass to someone about something you dont believe is true. Your still the ass either way. Could it be a carp, I think so, could it be a drum, anything is possible. I dont know, get some bait and go see for yourself.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

I would guess it's a carp as well, & the bass are largemouth, if they are bass. I don't say this to give you $H!%. I just think it could likely be a carp, but I could understand how you would think it a drum, especially from 3 stories up. This sounds like a pretty mucky pond & I believe carp are often put in ponds to eat up the vegetative garbage that can often overtake a pond that has very little waterflow going thru it. & they do get HUGE, i've seen many in the 30 pound range basking in the sun. Check out thesephotos from karpmaniac's public profile.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Google says drum can live in fresh water. I can see this being a loch ness story until somebody hooks up and sends in pictures.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

can't fish today said:


> Google says drum can live in fresh water. I can see this being a loch ness story until somebody hooks up and sends in pictures.[/IMG]


They can. Although rare, we caught the occasional nice puppy drum in the Perquimans River. That water is only slightly brackish, and considered fresh water. It's off of the Albemarle Sound down there. Also caught really small spot, croaker, and the occasional flounder. I doubt drum could live in a body of water that is 100% fresh, but I'm not sure. Could be carp or drum I assume. I imagine you're right about the water in the pond being brackish. Seems like it would have to be. Only one way to find out what it is, and it's not by calling people *"fools"* for offering their opinions. You live in Buxton. Go wet a line and find out.:fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

flounder can live in 100 percent freshwater


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> flounder can live in 100 percent freshwater


This is true. They were just rare on the river I lived on.:fishing:


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I have seen blue crabs, croaker and small flounder in the James river between Richmond and Hopewell. Have brought crabs up on catfish baits just below 95 on the James a couple of times, it was a very dry year but they came up that far. I also know that there are bass in those ponds and there very likely could be a drum in there the way water gets moved around down there nothing would suprise me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

prolly a grass carp, they look very close.


yah this summer i was actually LOOKING at crabs downtown. So if there are crabs in the james up in richmond, i guess its possible!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Its not even a lake, its a puddle. I didnt hang this up so you guys could take potshots at it. You know what , where is Drumdum? Will you straighten these fools out about what is in the brackish pond that lines the road in Avon. Tell them how many bass are actually in there[what ever kind they are]. Remember I didn't believe it either until I saw it at about 2:00 PM this afternoon. Remember this is not a true fresh water environment. Avons elevation is like 4 feet. So any landlocked pond is taking salt water through ther sand at all times and any tides. Is it not conceivable that salt water fish could in fact live in this little man made puddle?


 John Oches pond down the road from me a mile,HAD at least 7 or 8 in it along with some fingermullet,also some goldfish that he had put in yrs ago.. The drum and fingermullet came in on nw wind that blew the sound up..

When he saw them in there he started feeding them..Some of the mullet grew from fingers to horses,drum grew to yrling size.. Tater and I went over there a few times to watch him feed them,they'd go for the bread,but if one of the fingermullet got near>> BYBY fingermullet.. 

John claims someone fished his drum outta there,but they are no longer in there..

In short yes,they can survive in these ponds here right along with largemouth and brim...


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> John Oches pond down the road from me a mile,HAD at least 7 or 8 in it along with some fingermullet,also some goldfish that he had put in yrs ago.. The drum and fingermullet came in on nw wind that blew the sound up..
> 
> When he saw them in there he started feeding them..Some of the mullet grew from fingers to horses,drum grew to yrling size.. Tater and I went over there a few times to watch him feed them,they'd go for the bread,but if one of the fingermullet got near>> BYBY fingermullet..
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me. I meanthe Cape Fear River's creeks behind Fort Fisher are full of Pup Drums and those creeks are several miles up river from the ocean and probably 50/50 salt fresh water at best, probably more like 65/35 fresh to salt.

I mean if an alligator can show up in the surf at Topsail and flounder can live in freshwater, anything is possible.:fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

zztopsail said:


> I mean if an alligator can show up in the surf at Topsail and flounder can live in freshwater, anything is possible.:fishing:


Zactly. Like smallies in Ed Allen's and in Back Bay


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have caught pop-eyed mullet up here in Fay. in the cape fear river on red worms. No one believed me when I told them. About a year later there was a decent size article in the Fay paper about how mullet have just shown up. Fishing has taught me one thing, as soon as you think you have seen everything, you are humbled.

Robert


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

fish and other creatures that live in salt and fresh or areas in between

can live entirely in either one
mullet
bull shark
striped bass
flounder
blue crabs
alligators
tarpon

fish that can live in mixed areas
red drum, spotted seatrout, gar,lm bass,carp


----------



## esoxcpr (Sep 25, 2009)

_Makes sense to me. I mean the Cape Fear River's creeks behind Fort Fisher are full of Pup Drums and those creeks are several miles up river from the ocean and probably 50/50 salt fresh water at best, probably more like 65/35 fresh to salt._ - More like 90%+ saltwater to 10% or less fresh in that area.

The Cape Fear River anywhere south of where Snow's Cut enters is very salty all the time. The water in the Cape Fear is salty to about 10 miles upstream of downtown Wilmington.

Cypress trees are an excellent indicator of salinity. They can't tolerate any salt whatsoever. When driving down River Road you see all the 'salt marshes' with dead trees in them. Those trees are Cypress trees. Those areas not too long ago used to be Cypress swamps, not unlike what Greenfield Park in Wilmington looks like today. There are dead Cypress trees today due to salt intrusion as far as 10 miles upstream of Downtown Wilmington.

Snow's Cut was excavated between 1929 and 1934, which connected the Intracoastal Waterway (and large volumes of saltwater) to the Cape Fear River about 10 miles upstream from the ocean. The more damaging event however occurred in 1952, when some fishermen took it into their own hands and dredged an inlet to the Ocean in Carolina Beach. Prior to 1952, if you wanted to access the Ocean from Carolina Beach, you had to use Masonboro Inlet. This opening of the Carolina Beach inlet allowed a huge tidal effect to easily reach the River through Snow's Cut along with even larger volumes of saltwater.

In addition, when the tide is coming in it makes the River flow 'backwards' at an average of about 2 knots (2.3MPH), and being that it flows in for a 6 hour tidal cycle, a very strong influence of saltwater should extend almost 14 miles upstream of where the saltwater enters the system (Snow's Cut). There is also horizontal stratification of the saltwater and freshwater and the shipping channel is dredged to a depth of about 45 feet. Therefore saltwater should theoretically be able to extend upstream to a point where the bottom of the River is 45 feet above sea level.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

NTKG said:


> yah this summer i was actually LOOKING at crabs downtown. So if there are crabs in the james up in richmond, i guess its possible!


dude your kidding right?


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

All the talk of saltwater fish up in freshwater reminds me of a show I watched on TV, History channel or Discovery or something. But anyway it was about a series of shark attacks up in New Jersey i think & these attacks were the events that inspired the "Jaws" story. Anyhow there were several attacks over a few weeks & it had almost everyone afraid to set foot in the ocean. And one of the attacks as I recall was on some young boys that went to the local swimming hole. It wasn't in the ocean, the sound, inlet or even river. It was in a creek. So it was a swimming hole in a small creek AND it was so far inland that the last thing you would expect to be there was a shark, much less one that went 10 feet or bigger. Anyway I think one of the boys lost his life, I can't remember all the details. I just remember that it was a HUGE shark and it was in a creek so far inland that nobody could have ever imagined a shark being there. But it was


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Sea2aeS said:


> dude your kidding right?


Not NTKG but he's not kidding they are there at times.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

esoxcpr said:


> _
> Cypress trees are an excellent indicator of salinity. They can't tolerate any salt whatsoever._


_

I have to disagree. I caught a couple pups further up river from where this pic was taken.









Those are Cypress Trees. You can follow all the studies, talk to other residents on the Perquimans River, but you won't find another man that fished the Perquimans River like I did!! I caught small reds off of sandy flats further up river than where this pic was taken. Our main species were LM Bass, Striped Bass(in the channel), Racoon (Yellow) Perch, Bream, Bluegill, White Perch, and Catfish. When I was older, the big carp started creeping in there, but they were twenty pounds or better with no spot on the tail. In the channel, halfway across the river behind my house, we would catch small spot and croaker. Fished those waters from 7-8 years old until I was 16. Fished on average around 4 hours a day out there._


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

My contribution. The great freshwater striper fishery began when some sea run stripers were dammed in by the formation of Santee Cooper Reservoir. Many fishes spend part of their time in fresh water or brackish water during spawning runs, etc. Mullet have been netted in the Mississippe River at Memphis, Tennessee. LEW in Knoxville.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

LEW1 said:


> My contribution. The great freshwater striper fishery began when some sea run stripers were dammed in by the formation of Santee Cooper Reservoir. Many fishes spend part of their time in fresh water or brackish water during spawning runs, etc. Mullet have been netted in the Mississippe River at Memphis, Tennessee. LEW in Knoxville.


Shoot, with enough gas I could have made it from my backyard in Perquimans to Oregon Inlet easy! You couldn't do that from Santee Cooper Res.. I respect the striper fishery in a lake near you, but that doesn't have anything to do with the striper fishery in the Albemarle Sound, the Perquimans River, and it definitely doesn't have anything to do with a drum in Avon! Shoot, wish we did have a few more farm raised stripers!!!!!!!LOL Nah, the Perquimans River has been doomed for years. We had the little Harvey's Point Bombing facility on the mouth of the Peruimans River, which basically shuts down most of the river's fishery. As a child I was lucky to encounter the fish I did! Most of those kids down there don't give a *chit* about fishing. They're a bunch of "big" money kids, trying to be outdoorsmen from what I've seen. You know, the people with the latest jetski or boat, but push pencils for a livin!!!

Peixaria, I'm sure you're a good man, but don't *ever* call me a fool again. I'm sure it was your son or something, but I certainly didn't appreciate it.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

ok...if nobody does in the interem.....I will be in Avon on 10/17 and I'll go over and try to verify this.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

rsqchief5 said:


> ok...if nobody does in the interem.....I will be in Avon on 10/17 and I'll go over and try to verify this.


 I kind of want to know what's in there now! Make sure you report back.

*LEW1*, I was a bit salty at another fella and took it out on you a bit. Sorry about that.:redface:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Do those ol' Bowfin live down there ? those pre-written-history things can live about anywhere!!!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

rsqchief5 said:


> ok...if nobody does in the interem.....I will be in Avon on 10/17 and I'll go over and try to verify this.


Ok, let's discuss what is needed for "official verification". I'd say that first, you need to drink a glass of that pond water and report how salty it is. Prolly need to drink a glass of surf water just for comparison.:--| 

2nd, hook into one 'o them things and post a pic. That outta do it, don't you think?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Use IFGA line to be on the safe side. Make sure the "shock" leader is right length on account you don't want it disqualified.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Reds or Carp, its pullage if caught.*

I have fished in the Wakulla River on the panhandle of Florida. I have caught some NICE reds and go twenty feet to the boat ramp and caught Large Mouth Bass. Who is in Who's water not for sure on that either, BUT they were there. It is tidal water, about a 1.5 miles from the flats up river. BEST fishing I have ever done, HANDS DOWN. You get the best the flats has to offer during the morning, load up on the trout, spanish. Move in for some Reds afternoon, Bass in the evening as the sun goes down. Man I am ready to Back already. Catch him and let us know for sure. If it is that big, IT IS HUNGRY for sure.
Ken


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

zztopsail said:


> Makes sense to me. I meanthe Cape Fear River's creeks behind Fort Fisher are full of Pup Drums and those creeks are several miles up river from the ocean and probably 50/50 salt fresh water at best, probably more like 65/35 fresh to salt.
> 
> I mean if an alligator can show up in the surf at Topsail and flounder can live in freshwater, anything is possible.:fishing:


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

kyoung490 said:


> wtf are you talking about?


As to the gator at Topsail, check back through NC Forum. This was discussed earlier and pictures were posted by others.

As to the salinity of the water in the Cape Fear River, it is called brackish water for a reason,,,.

Here, I have done the research for you:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brackish_water

Also here is a link to the habitats of Red Drum

I hope this helps you to understand the science involved.

Tight lines:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I have no doubt as to the red possibly being in Avon... The pond I'm talking about that I SAW redfish in with my own eyes is pretty close to fresh,especially when I holds goldfish in it...  OBTW,this pond is no more than 30ft across!!!

Freind of mine,whom I have fished with for many yrs, has caught reds,flounder,and limits of specks in the Currituck Sound for at least the last ten summers..So no doubt in my mind they could be in these ponds around here..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Zactly. Like smallies in Ed Allen's and in Back Bay



I saw the pics of your smally in Ed Allen's and was amazed.. But in Back Bay???? THAT I HAVE TO SEE A PICTURE OF...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Kenny, you are just trying to see if you can get 12 blocked in Avon so you don't have to go to work. I can see the 4x4s lined up now. That pond will look like the point.


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry if I got off topic a little. Thanks for the comeback. My point is to support that a drum could possibly live in a fresh or brackish water pond. Lots of examples exist of the adapatability of our finny friends. We do not always know how they will behave when their environment changes. Take care, peace, happiness, good health to all. LEW in Knoxville


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Kenmefish said:


> Kenny, you are just trying to see if you can get 12 blocked in Avon so you don't have to go to work. I can see the 4x4s lined up now. That pond will look like the point.


 Sounds like a plan....


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

I have caught pups in the james river almost in the chick Just look at my avitar and you will srr the bluecats that I gaught with a pup on the table. I caught them all on cut spot and was watching the ferry go back and forth from jamestown to surry. Hope this helps. Scott


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

zztopsail said:


> As to the gator at Topsail, check back through NC Forum. This was discussed earlier and pictures were posted by others.
> 
> As to the salinity of the water in the Cape Fear River, it is called brackish water for a reason,,,.
> 
> ...



nevermind. I'm not getting into it.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by zztopsail View Post
As to the gator at Topsail, check back through NC Forum. This was discussed earlier and pictures were posted by others.

As to the salinity of the water in the Cape Fear River, it is called brackish water for a reason,,,.

Here, I have done the research for you:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brackish_water

Also here is a link to the habitats of Red Drum

I hope this helps you to understand the science involved.

Tight lines:fishing:




kyoung490 said:


> nevermind. I'm not getting into it.


Probably a good idea since it is hard to refute the truth and I don't believe anyone here knows what the heck your complaining about


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

zztopsail said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by zztopsail View Post
> As to the gator at Topsail, check back through NC Forum. This was discussed earlier and pictures were posted by others.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's hard to argue with someone that's going to throw wikipedia in my face... the water around the fort is far from a 65/35 fresh to salt ratio.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

zztopsail said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by zztopsail View Post
> As to the gator at Topsail, check back through NC Forum. This was discussed earlier and pictures were posted by others.
> 
> ...


I think he is probably talking about your % ratios for the water behind the fort, far from 65/35 fresh to salt .


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kyoung490 said:


> Yeah, it's hard to argue with someone that's going to throw wikipedia in my face... the water around the fort is far from a 65/35 fresh to salt ratio.


Guess I should have read the whole thing


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> Guess I should have read the whole thing


I believe I said it was probably 50/50 salt/fresh and possibly,(note I said possibly) 65/35.

I would still bet $10 it is closer to 65/35 and will gladly pay it up to Paypal or any charity of Kyle's chose if he can prove it is not with 5% of that number. Heck it would be worth it to know. If I am wrong I pay, and say thank you for the info. I say there is a lot more fresh water flowing in from the inland into the Cape Fear than there is salt water pushing back up the river due to tides

So anyone who wants $10 of my money, tell you what make it $20, show me the salinity of the Cape Fear River and it is not within 5% of 65/35 fresh to salt, then prove it, and send me a notification of your PayPay account or your favorite charity.

Bottom line though, it just seems that Kyle has an axe to grind so let him grind. The more he does, the duller his point gets.

Tight Lines guys. :fishing:


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

We cast net Mullet in that pond. I have seen a guy pull big large mouth bass out of there. A friend in Morehead has Red Drum living in his fresh water pond and they have grown to 25 lbs. Soooo, it very well could be a drum.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

But not a small mouth?
BTW Drumdrum, I don't think I showed you pictures of a smallie at Ed Allen, didn't take any. Did catch one though. Ya' must have drum fever or something


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok So people wanted to know what the Salinity level of the Cape fear River was Well if you really want to know look for the darn Research thats done my the US Army Corp of Engeneerss on it or other Scientest. 
Site Month Maximum Minimum Range 
P1 Jun-07 39.1 19.1 20.0 
Jul-07 39.4 7.5 31.9 
Aug-07 39.9 8.5 31.4 
Sep-07 36.1 20.1 16.0 
Oct-07 36.0 20.9 15.1 
Nov-07 36.7 26.2 10.5 
Dec-07 35.8 7.7 28.1 
Jan-08 33.9 0.1 33.8 
Feb-08 34.4 1.4 33.0 
Mar-08 38.6 1.5 37.1 
Apr-08 30.8 2.0 28.8 
May-08 39.7 8.6 31.1 


Oh and Salinity Levels are measured in PPT so your ratios of 65/35 or 50/50 are not even remotly close seeing as a Silinity level of 1 would be 999 parts water and 1 part salt or .001% salt. As far as bass living in Salt water or Brackish water I know they do cause well I have caught them in brackish water in Florida, Maryland, and Virginia. As far as the guy having a nice Red drum living in a Pond well i wouldnt put it past what some people or mother nature put into ponds, it has really rained fish and frogs before so that being the cause some weird stuff can happen So case in pont if you choose not to believe you more then likely never will untill your get your unbeilevable fish story and want eveyone to believe its true. Or if you really want to find out heck go and look for your self. Cause well the Locness monster, bigfoot, UFO's and scores of other things still have followers and just cause i have never seen any of the above I am not going to tell them they dont exist. I have never seen a million dollars and know it to be real.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## sandspikes1 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have to agree with drawinout on the cypress tree issue. In fact the famous cypress tree "knees" that stick out of the water are what allows the tree to survive in brackish water. The knees secrete the salt out of the water I believe. And I see them in brackish marshes very often.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

TimKan7719 said:


> ok So people wanted to know what the Salinity level of the Cape fear River was Well if you really want to know look for the darn Research thats done my the US Army Corp of Engeneerss on it or other Scientest.
> Site Month Maximum Minimum Range
> P1 Jun-07 39.1 19.1 20.0
> Jul-07 39.4 7.5 31.9
> ...


You are quite correct that my terms 65/35 are not truly valid and instead the measure of PPT(parts per thousand) is the accurate term. 

As to that, from the research I have done and posted in a separate thread, the average salinity of the Cape River basin and it estuaries around Zeke's Island are in the range of 25 ppt and dropping due to the closing of the New Inlet by Hurricane Floyd in 1999 which cut off access to the Atlantic Ocean. In comparison the Atlantic Ocean is in the range or 35-40 ppt.

Thanks for clarifying that.:fishing:


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

57 posts on the REPORTED sighting of a Drum in a pond. WOW. Like I said, I will check it out in a few weeks. Hey Drumdum, dont you have to pass there daily? If not, I'll check it out. How funny would it be to "check in" a paper drum and report that it was caught in a pond. And I shouldnt ask this but.......the rules say OCEAN or SOUND. They say nothing about PONDS. Does it have to be 18-27" if I catch it in the pond? How stupid would I look standing next to a pond with a 12' heaver? LOL


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Chief 5 , If your going to look I saw it in the extreme southern end of the pond, Directly across from Sun Realty you will notice there is more water there where the pond extends to the southwest. If you turn in and go to the first right, it will take you to the area where we saw it twice. Needs to be a no wind situation or you can't really see anything. Drawin out- Sorry you got offended buddy. Just a loose reference from living in a bad section of the Philly ghetto for 20 years. My apologies. MobyDrum is in there and hes a white drum.


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

Peixaria said:


> Just a loose reference from living in a bad section of the Philly ghetto for 20 years. My apologies. MobyDrum is in there and hes a white drum.


what section?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Peixaria said:


> Drawin out- Sorry you got offended buddy. Just a loose reference from living in a bad section of the Philly ghetto for 20 years. My apologies.


No problems Peixaria. Guess I didn't pick up on the lingo. Hope you guys figure out for sure what it is. Hope that pond doesn't get bum rushed by a whole bunch of people.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think so. The only guys I ever see fishing this puddle are straight from the bass regimen. I don't get it, If you spend the money and come to the coast on vacation I would be damn sure I am rigged up and ready for salt water action in the surf. Thats probably why these "yearlings " have not been caught. They are not interested in buzzbaits and worms. As Drumdum reported they seem to do very well on the fry strains that are available in the ponds. Chief 5 lay some big baits in, and don't forget your fresh water baits for the Brim and bass. They will certainly keep you entertained while you wait. Besides, looks like the big drum are finally showing up on the point proper. If your coming to fish this week or next, you've hit it just right.


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

I go to the food lion every year a lot when I am down there on vacation..

Where exactly is this pond???


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Devil's Horse...*

My freind that fishes the Currituck Sound caught a 10lber on one!! It would have to be awsume thinking you had at least a 20lb bass at the other end,then pull up a 10lb channelbass... 

I live here Peixaria and still love my freshwater fishin once and a while.. Every winter Tater and I,on the nasty speck days,go out to the ponds trying to get a lunker.. I lovem both fresh and salt...

DHL,my bad,coulda sworn ya put a pic of the smally up there in that report over on my board... Duhh...  I did hear about smallies over there after you had mentioned it in that report.. ALTHOUGH,I STILL HAVE TO SEE ONE OUTTA BACKBAY!!


----------

